# Bendix 3 Speed Shift Stick w/Instructions



## bikemonkey (Nov 12, 2018)

Bendix 3 speed shifter for muscle bike. Shown with original instructions, shift cable, and overload tube. Cable is 27.5" long from shifter body to the end of the threaded connector. This connector is designed for Shimano 3 speed hub bell cranks.

Hope this documentation will be useful either now or later.



















Seen here on a '66 Sears Spyder.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 12, 2018)

Good information! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## THOR (Feb 8, 2020)

Any idea what year this shifter first came out? Can't see any date on the publication. I see the shifter on the 1966 Sears Spyder, but were they original equipment on any of the earliest muscle bikes as well (1963-64)? Anyone know or have this shifter original to an earlier (than 1966) bike?


----------

